
OKCupid Website Blocks Firefox Because of Mozilla CEO's Anti-Gay Beliefs - IgorPartola
http://gizmodo.com/okcupid-tells-users-not-to-use-firefox-because-of-ceos-1555616237
======
sylvinus
See my response:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7505882](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7505882)

------
mod_alec
"# Continue to OKCupid" link at the bottom, which caches this preference for
future sessions.

Still, good on them for taking this stand.

